
Show HN: Moleculer – Fast and modern microservices framework for Node.js - icebob
https://moleculer.services
======
hutchike
Crazy fast lightweight microservices on NodeJS with convenient adapters. Love
it!

------
shijazi
Very nice tool, Thanks Moleculer team

------
imatefx
Easy, simple, fast, pluggable

